# Help with info on Dovre 300GH and Dovres in General



## HearthsAndMinds (Nov 17, 2019)

I got this stove for free. It's in excellent condition and as far as I can tell it was made around 1986 judging by the stamps on the castings. I've read every thread this forum has to offer on Dovre stoves and am aware of the UK company presently using the name, the fact that Aladdin bought them up, then merged/acquired by Quadri Fire then Heat and Glo and Hearth and Home Tech.  I've also emailed and called around to multiple stove repair companies, including Woodsman which I found through this website--no dice.  Still, there is very little information out there about these stoves and as other posters have mentioned, it's almost like their existence was scrubbed from the history books, some of these links below to those threads:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/dovre-300h-woodburning-stove.53357/
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/help-dovre-model-300e.27990/
This one in this post has similar stamps in similar spots as mine "303E" and see attached photos... https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/does-anyone-know-this-model-dovre-stove.26765/

The primary goal here is to find documentation or manuals for this stove. I found one for a 300G and 310GX online somewhere on a Dutch website (thank god for google translate), but haven't found anything for this GH model.  Secondary goal is to find out if anyone has any working knowledge of these stoves and also what the letters mean... E, G, H, HS, or GH like mine

I'd love for this thread also to be used in general as a place to post info about older/original Dovre stoves (those that, according to my data plate, were once HQ'd in Illinois).


----------



## IowaRSFBurner (Dec 11, 2019)

My inlaws have that same stove, bought it brand new. I forgot to look for the manual when I was there for Thanksgiving. I will try and remember to look at Christmas when I am back.


----------



## HearthsAndMinds (Dec 12, 2019)

IowaRSFBurner said:


> My inlaws have that same stove, bought it brand new. I forgot to look for the manual when I was there for Thanksgiving. I will try and remember to look at Christmas when I am back.



If you could find that manual, I would be eternally grateful and happy to pay for a copy of it!


----------



## HearthsAndMinds (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks to IowaRSFBurner I have the manual for at least this family of stove! It's just a model number off but same Heirloom stove.  Attaching it here if anyone needs it in the future.  Has good clearance information for anyone needing it for permits/insurance.


----------



## Gunnermac (Feb 9, 2020)

IowaRSFBurner thank you for posting the manual for the Dovre 300hc, and thanks to Hearths and Minds for asking. I have that exact stove and started today to restore it. I have not been able to find any info on that stove until now. I am going to use that stove in a cabin I am building. I have been heating with a Fisher grandma bear for 40 years, cut and split my own wood still at 73. Thanks again for the manual. If anyone has a set of the chrome bear feet for the Fisher, I would like to buy a set.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Dec 28, 2021)

Gunnermac said:


> IowaRSFBurner thank you for posting the manual for the Dovre 300hc, and thanks to Hearths and Minds for asking. I have that exact stove and started today to restore it. I have not been able to find any info on that stove until now. I am going to use that stove in a cabin I am building. I have been heating with a Fisher grandma bear for 40 years, cut and split my own wood still at 73. Thanks again for the manual. If anyone has a set of the chrome bear feet for the Fisher, I would like to buy a set.


Just wanting to see how these Dovre stoves worked out for you all? I have the Aurora #700, bought it new in 1993, and sometimes yes parts are impossible to find! I hope you both like your stoves!!


----------

